
Suggestions on web hosting providers for a startup - msbii

======
davidw
Been discussed before...

[http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl;=en&q;=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+hosting&btnG;=Google+Search](http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+hosting&btnG=Google+Search)

------
msbii
Details on server configurations & bandwidth contracts is appreciated :)

